
Ask HN: I help make tech podcasts does anyone have questions for our guests? - venturis_voice
Hi all, as some of you may already have seen I help produces tech industry podcasts and blogs. Our podcast format is very established now (We&#x27;ve just done our 100th episode) and we aim to get industry leaders from a variety of tech industries on to chat about career development in tech. If I were to tell you some our upcoming guests would anyone like their tech career questions answering?<p>Let me know in the comments.<p>Here&#x27;s a link to our podcasts.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.venturi-group.com&#x2F;podcast&#x2F;
======
edent
Out of your last 24 podcasts, you've interviewed one woman - and even that
episode is split with another male guest.

So, I suppose my question for you and your guests is "Given that women make up
the majority of the population, how can the industry encourage women and other
under-represented groups to see tech as a positive career choice?"

~~~
venturis_voice
Hi Edent thanks for your response. Diversity in technology is a subject we do
like to touch upon in our episodes and the question you posed is great, i'll
be sure to have us work it into an upcoming show.

I can also point you to some previous female guests who were on our show if
you'd like. We are aware of the imbalance of male to female guests on our show
and the imbalance is something we're always working on.

~~~
edent
Have a listen to Pursuit Podcast. They manage to get an excellent balance -
[http://hyperurl.co/zukdmh](http://hyperurl.co/zukdmh)

~~~
venturis_voice
Hi Edent, I'll be sure to give that a listen thanks for the recommendation.
I've just edited a podcast today with an A.I consultant from New York, He's
been working on an A.I program that is helping increase diversity in the
hiring process. I'd be happy to send it over to you when it's released, it's a
great example of technology actively tackling the issues you raised in your
original comments.

thanks again

------
oomwat
Question: Does posting to HN increase your listener count?

